# New 90g Planted SA Tank



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Been a long time since I posted here on Cichlid Forum! New 90g Planted Tank! Pics! Enjoy!


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

video:
http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll25 ... 11_188.mp4


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

very nice job. great pic of your keyhole. how old are they?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks!

The keyholes must be 3 years old by now... only 2 of them, must both males is my guess. I keep haunting the LFSes but can't get more. 

I might cave and get some Laetacara curviceps/dorsigera if I can't find more keyholes in the next 3 months or so...


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice angel fish.... is that a Koi angel ? or just a really screaming calico ?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not an angelfish expert, so I dunno. Orange marble?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Great job on the aquascape... Looks great!


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks #6!

Updated FTS:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

im in the exact same boat with the keyholes. i have two, not sure on sex, but they are about 2 years old. i want more but the only ones i ever see are tiny and they would get eaten in my tank. i really want more. they are fantastic and yours are very beautiful. i just noticed the keyhole showing his camo in the pic with your koi angel. thats a great shot... i didnt even see him until just now!


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I feel your pain, Honda. lol

I picked up 3 of these new veiltails today:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*macclellan*, very nice tank mate, :thumb:


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, DFF!


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

New photo. Tank set up for about a month now. Plants still have some growing to do...


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I picked up a pair of bolivian rams and lil baby keyhole cichlid (only one they had). I'll be getting a group of Astraloheros oblongum juvies in the mail soon too.

quick pics:

female bolivian ram









keyhole and weeun keyhole. isn't he the cutest thing evar!?!


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i love baby keyholes. they are such underrated cichlids imo.

i kept oblongum in my 75 gallon tank with keyholes and it worked surprisingly well. keep an eye on the little guy though, oblongum get rough as they get larger. not mean or agressive, just rough and tumble which would occasionally overwhelm my keyholes.

please post some pics when the new guys arrive. do the keyholes and bolivians do well together? its a combo i have considered but crowding the bottom of the tank always scared me away.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

The oblongums are juvies (2-3)" and the breeder said that they are super mellow, so I'm not too worried about the little keyhole.

I can't say how the keyholes and bolivians will do, as it's only been a day so far. Honestly, my keyholes like to hang out in the middle of the tank in the swords and driftwood, not on the bottom (except when they are sleeping). The bolivians have taken the front left where there is open substrate to sift... no surprise there, lol.


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

nice tank ! :thumb:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

my god. great setup. glad to see someone thats pulling it off. sooner or later youll end up with plants to sell off. maybe then the LFS will get some keyholes for ya . either way i love it. GJ and keep the evolution pics coming


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks MT and Anthraxx!

Yeah, I sell off plants fairly often. No luck with LFSes, I sell online though.

I'll post pics when the Astroloheroes come next week.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Here are some pics of the new Astraloheroes oblongum and a few other shots. Unfortunately, the most colorful stayed in hiding. I'll get some pics of them eventually for sure though!

Here's one:









And another:









And a wee un:









Das Keyholzen:









El Rey:









La Princesa:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Your oblongum have really nice color for being as young as they are. They are fun fish, enjoy!


----------



## CichlidBeast019 (May 9, 2011)

Please Tell me exactly what you did! I want to recreate this tank!


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Thx hondo! I need to take more pics now that they are out and active.

CichlidBeast - It's a standard high tech planted aquarium with plant-friendly cichlids added. LMK if you have a specific question... i'd be more than happy to help!


----------



## CichlidBeast019 (May 9, 2011)

LMK? What is LMK? ahah sorry im new to this


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Let me know


----------



## CichlidBeast019 (May 9, 2011)

Hahahah ohhh gotcha! Well what specific filter do you have for your 90g, I have a 55 gallon and would like to start a planted aquarium like yours! Where should I start?


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a Rena Filstar XP3 for bio filtration and to power my inline heater and CO2 reactoir and a Fluval FX5 for mech, bio, and flow.

I can't give advice w/out knowing your setup... make a post and PM me or PM an email address or phone numbe.. I'd be glad to help to the extent I'm able, even if you're from somewhere in the SEC outside of TN lol!


----------

